# does anyone run solo 1 or solo 2?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

does anyone run scca? :jump::cheers:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Talk to Wes!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i used to autoX stock G class


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've auto x'ed once....wanted to go again, but since I'm trying to sell the car, I wont be doing it again.
It was really fun though.  Hurt the next day, but still fun.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

csp for about a year and a half now........and some porsche/bmw sanctions for more seat time.....


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes all the time.....

Whats your question?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

*solo*

 where do you run, or what region? i run in atlantic region


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Central Florida Region mostly

Why werent you at nationals? The Prosolo Was A Blast!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I used to run CSP and DSP.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I run the mighty stock B13 in CASC-OR region MCO club B3 class.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I got second place in points last season in the SCR STS class


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

That be me.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I autocrossed a fair amount (30+ events), and have driven a number of track events at Motorsport Ranch.









This is a compilation video shot on a road course from my old '98 Z28:
Right click, save as please.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

98_1LE said:


> *I autocrossed a fair amount (30+ events), and have driven a number of track events at Motorsport Ranch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, when did you get here?


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Since I have been looking for an NX2000.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

ah


----------



## CivicSiRacer (Aug 28, 2002)

Cool found another site that talks about autocross


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

I run the NCSC championships in SM


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

CACC (Canadian) up here in the Great White north, eh!

G


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Chitown loved Nissans in SCCA Solo2 last year.


----------

